# How do you keep them clean?



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

:shocked: That is how I feel when I have just bathed Maggie and she runs outside and immediately heads for the dirt! Arrrrggg! She is so clean and white with a little top knot looking like an angel and she just HAS to get dirty. She goes out in the wet grass in the morning and comes in looking like she has on little brown boots! I can brush most of it out once she dries off but honestly, I don't want to bathe her every day. Any tips out there? I do wash her face off every day with a warm wash cloth. 

I am also going to take her for her FIRST grooming next week. The groomer was recommended by one of the assistants at our Vet. I just cannot clip the wigglebut myself.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Mine stay clean because they don't go outside much! If they did? *shudders*


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I try not to let mine out in the wet grass unless it's bath day. Hannah is indoor pottytrained so that's no problem. For Boo who is outdoor pottytrained,I just tether him to the bottom of the porch railing so he can't go wandering around.I only take them out to play when it's dry.If they do get their feet dirty on a walk, I just wash their feet.It's cold here now, so we don't go out much at all.It is much harder to keep them clean during the warmer mths when we like to get out & walk a bit.


----------



## 08chrissy08 (Sep 19, 2008)

QUOTE (BellarataMaltese @ Dec 3 2008, 08:26 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=682446


> Mine stay clean because they don't go outside much! If they did? *shudders*[/B]


Amen to that!

Jazz and Pixie go outside only to potty unless they are on the end of a leash. I have a small backyard and I go outside with them. After they do their thing, back in the house they go! Even with that short time out there, they still manage to get muddy paws. I just rinse their feet afterwards. They get their outside time on walks around the neighborhood. We stick to the sidewalks. They only get leaves stuck to them that way.


----------



## lilguyparker (Aug 16, 2007)

I give Parker weekly baths. So for the first few days after his bath, I have him wearing clothes (shirt, jacket, sweater, jammies) to try to keep his hair clean whenever we go outside or interact with other dogs. Towards the end of the week, I don't bother. I use baby wipes whenever he has gone outside. If his face or paws get really dirty from going outside, then I just wash them.


----------



## Gail (Oct 14, 2007)

Scarlett gets her feet dirty on almost every walk. I stick them under the faucet and rinse them off when we get home. She has so much fun on our walks as well as good exercise, I don't let dirty paws stop us.


----------



## nikkivong (Aug 25, 2006)

otis wears boots now that its wet in the morning and evenings. it saves me the trouble of fighting with him to wash his feet after her goes out!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I do what Gail does, stick Dixie's feet under the faucet when they get dirty. I feel the same way about letting her play outside. In Mass. we have a big back yard and she runs around every inch of it with one of us at the end of the leash. The paws and sometimes her nose get filthy if she hits a dirt patch. She has so much fun and loves in outside. I can't take that away from her. In FL the driveway just gets her feet dirty if it's dewey or wet. Then we get to the black street and forget it. She is now used to me wiping her feet with this special mitt I got (kind of like a car wash mitt) when she gets in the door. If they are black, as they often are, they get stuck under the faucet-sometimes soap is needed.
I think boots are an excellent idea but Daddy won't have it. Does HE wash her feet? You know the answer to that!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Archie and Abbey get a bath once a week. Their feet are dirty for atleast 1/2 a week... :brownbag: 

They live for their daily walks in the neighborhood.


Thankfully i can't see the dirt on Tink's feet.


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

We live in a very dusty concrete jungle, so don't have much dewy grass to contend with. I can't live without my Pure Paws No Rinse Shampoo. Be sure to dilute it properly, it helps with mid-week dirty face and paws - I squirt an ample amount on a washcloth and gently rub it into the dirty area. Weekly baths are also the key. Oh, and Stuart knows that when I say "Stop" I am going to pick him up to walk over water or dirt or some other debris I don't want him walking in.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions. I do bathe her weekly and wash her face daily, but perhaps I do need to wash paws often too. She LOVES to be outside but is in the house 99% of the time. When she is outside, I am with her. She loves to tear around the yard till she is almost out of breath. She is a site to behold with her fur and ears blowing back as she runs. While I love the look of the long traditional coat, I am going to opt for the puppy cut, leave her ears and top knot and tail long when she goes for her first grooming. The knots and mats are soooo hard to keep up with. I even bought one of those de matting combs which work well, but it seems to remove alot of hair. I DO BRUSH her EVERY DAY. The collar and sweaters and coats mat her coat something terrible. I did order one of the silk halters though. Now, if I can just figure out how to add a silk or satin lining to her sweaters... :huh: :huh: There is soooo much to learn about the Maltese breed.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

You can get baby wipes and wipe down their paws after their walk. B)


----------



## Terri (Jan 26, 2005)

Mine go for two walks a day and manage to find every dead fish, dirt patch and pile of poo to walk in and roll in. So they stay in short puppy cuts and look like dirty little street urchins most of the time!


----------



## wolfieinthehouse (Dec 14, 2007)

I let Wolfie tear around.


He gets dirty and I just brush him out later (lately I wait for his feet to dry off since the grass has been wet from evening dew and that makes him even dirtier when he then runs in the dirt).

I have kept his hair shortish lately since its easier to handle.


----------

